# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بهترین روش برای Sync database کردن

## seven_7_sky

با سلام . مشکل . ما حدود 16 سرور تو کل ایران داریم . حجم دیتابیس ها حدود 1 - 2 گیگ هست . هر 2 - 3 روز یه بار اطلاعات تو یه سرور مرکزی جمع میشه . بهترین راه برای این کار چی می تونه باشه . transaction log shipping . آیا روش خوبی هست . اگه مشه توضیح برای راه اندازی هم بدین .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
ببینید شما باید نحوه کارتون رو کامل توضیح بدید. آیا سرور مرکزی فقط باید بروز بشه؟ یعنی خودش نمیتونه اطلاعاتی وارد کنه؟ نمیتونه توی اطلاعات تغییراتی بده؟ 
Log Shipping برای راه اندازی یک Backup Server هست که یک دیتابیس به صورت Standby ایجاد خواهد شد. معمولا مناسبترین راه برای کار شما استفاده از Replication هست. که با توجه به شناخت کامل جزئیات کار شما میشه دقیقا نوع Replication مناسب رو پیشنهاد داد.

----------


## seven_7_sky

متشکرم . تو سرور مرکزی فقط اطلاعات پردازش می کنند. و تغییری روی داده ها انجام نمی دن . اگه مشه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدین .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ببینید شما میتوانید از Replication نوع Transaction استفاده کنید. که در فواصل زمانی مختلف از Transaction های ایجاد شده روی دیتابیس های مختلف ، یک Script تهیه کرده و روی سرور مرکزی اعمال خواهد کرد.
حالا یک سوال اینجا مطرح میشه که آیا اطلاعات همه مراکز باهم فرق میکنه یا ممکنه باهم تداخل داشته باشند؟

----------


## seven_7_sky

تداخلی در کار نیست چون هر مرکز برای خودش یک دیتا بیس جداگانه دارد . کار بکاپ گیری برای ما وقتگیر هست بیشتر انتقال حجم اطلاعات مد نظر هست  . ممنونم .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

منظورم از تداخل این بود که مثلا ممکنه در یک دیتابیس فاکتور شماره 1 باشه در یک دیتابیس دیگر هم همین فاکتور باشه. وقتی اینا بخوان در یک دیتابیس مرکزی جمع بشن اینجا تداخل بوجود میاد.
آیا به این شکل تداخلی هست؟

----------


## seven_7_sky

> منظورم از تداخل این بود که مثلا ممکنه در یک دیتابیس فاکتور شماره 1 باشه در یک دیتابیس دیگر هم همین فاکتور باشه. وقتی اینا بخوان در یک دیتابیس مرکزی جمع بشن اینجا تداخل بوجود میاد.
> آیا به این شکل تداخلی هست؟


هر شهری برای خودش یک دیتا بیس جداگانه دارد . مثلا تو سرور مرکزی tabriz90 دیتا بیس تبریز برای سال 1390 هست برا شهرهای دیگه هم همین طور . یه سوال . من log shiping تست می کنم . دیتا بیس غیر اصلی همیشه ته حالت restoring هست و نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد . آیا میشه کاری کرد که شبها restore کنه روزا ازش استفاده کنند .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب در اینحالت شما میتوانید از دیتابیس ها به صورت گزارشی استفاده کنید. ولی نمیتوانید اطلاعات رو تغییر بدید.
با این سناریویی که شما الان تعریف کردید Log SHipping هم گزینه مناسبیه

----------


## seven_7_sky

متشکر .  مشکل تو حالت restoring مونده رو چه جوری مشه حل کرد . آیا به بازه 15 دقیقه ربطی داره من به طور مثال 15 دقیقه انتخاب کردم .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

نه اون مشکلی نیست. ببینید وقتی شما دارید Restore انجام میدید اگر هنگام Restore کردن کامل دیتابیس اونو با استفاده از With Replace یا گزینه سوم در قسمت Optionsانجام بدید مشکل رفع خواهد شد.
این در Log Shipping نشاندهنده این هست که همیشه دیتابیس در حال Restore کردن هست و زمانی که شما بخواهید اونو به دیتابیس اصلی تبدیل کنید و تغییرات روش اعمال کنید آخرین Backup رو به شکلی که عرض کردم بازیابی خواهید کرد و مشکل رفع خواهد شد.

----------


## seven_7_sky

یه سوال من Log Shipping رو تو شبکه local راه انداختم . ولی تو سطح internet به مشکل خوردم . تو قسمتی که مسیر سرور اصلی رو وارد می کنیم چطوری میشه آدرس IP سرور مورد نظر رو داد . آیا از FTP میشه استفاده کرد . ما از DNS برای این کار استفاده می کنیم x.x.x.x برای shiraz . ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## seven_7_sky

منابع : 

http://allcomputers.us/windows_server/sql-server-2008-high-availability---log-shipping-(part-1)---how-to-configure-log-shipping.aspx

----------

